# Results of the Kenny Vines memorial tournament?



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone know the results from the Kenny Vines Memorial Tournament that was held Saturday? I noticed a few boats coming in by our house as I was washing my boat yesterday evening but not many flags flying.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I fished on Miss Mickey(my father in laws boat) we didn't catch squat but heard about a blue and white tagged. We cut some net out of a fellow boaters props that was about it for us. Had a good day on the blue water.

Wish I had more info for ya.


----------



## OBSC (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are the results for the Kenny Vines Memorial Tournament:

C&R: VICKREY White Marlin (only billfish reported)

Tuna: (1st Place) BLUEWATER 71.0# (2nd Place) LIMITED OUT 68.6# (3rd Place)LIMITED OUT 67.2#

Wahoo: (1st Place) BOODAH 78.8# (2nd Place) HEATHER D 34.4# (3rd Place) SEA MAGIC 31.6#

Dolphin: None weighed

THANKS to all anglers who fished the KENNY VINES Tournament this year!


----------

